# Can half-siblings be bred together?



## sugapwum (Sep 10, 2010)

Can half-siblings be bred together? I know that full sisters/brothers cannot be bred.

I have a pair of Holland Lops with the same dads, but different moms. Would it be safe to breed them? Will the kits come out normal?


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Sep 10, 2010)

Yup. Shouldn't be any problem...

And to be honest, there are crosses of brother/sister that do fairly well. I've never done it myself, but I did have a junior buck that came from that kind of cross that was just AWESOME, but wasn't a color I wanted to keep around. =/


----------



## leo9lionheads (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes just watch out for genetic disorders or deformities cropping up, while rare it can happen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 10, 2010)

The only problem is that if they carry a genetic problem it is more likely to crop up.


----------



## buggzter (Sep 10, 2010)

As has been stated above, it SHOULD be OK. If the dad happened to pass a bad gene to both babes, and then that bad gene is passed to the baby from BOTH parents you will see the gene. It happens, and is more likely actually with dad-daughter type pairs than half siblings. There's always the chance, but it is slim.

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## sugapwum (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok thank y'all!


----------

